# SOUTH DAKOTA TRU-QUARTER™



## seamus7227 (Sep 11, 2011)

Just finished this one tonight!  Maine and Hawaii are next in line! Hope ya'll like, especially (D. Oliver).Any comments welcome! Good or bad.

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## D.Oliver (Sep 12, 2011)

Seamus I know you call all of your quarters Tru-Quarters, but this is a true quarter.  This what all other quarters aspire to be.  I know when all those quarters are waiting to be stamped, they are all praying "Let me be a South Dakota quarter"  Great job!  I really like how you tied everything together with the wheat.


----------



## Kenessl (Sep 12, 2011)

I wish I had the skill to do this.

Ken


----------



## babyblues (Sep 12, 2011)

Seamus, have you considered making pewter castings of your Tru-Quarters after you're done scrolling them? You can make silicone molds to cast the pewter. I know you can use rubber because people have been using vulcanized rubber to cast lead figurines for decades. Pewter would be soft enough to bend around the pen tube and you'd be able to replicate without destroying more quarters.


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 12, 2011)

babyblues said:


> Seamus, have you considered making pewter castings of your Tru-Quarters after you're done scrolling them? You can make silicone molds to cast the pewter. I know you can use rubber because people have been using vulcanized rubber to cast lead figurines for decades. Pewter would be soft enough to bend around the pen tube and you'd be able to replicate without destroying more quarters.


 
People have mentioned this before, but i like destroying the quarters:biggrin:. Besides, it wouldnt be a Tru-Quarter™ if it was made from pewter

This is art to me, and the pen tubes are my canvas! In my mind, as crazy as that may be, I strive to make things that are unique, real, and that create the thoughts "how did he do that" when my work is viewed. I'm not perfect, I do make mistakes, like we all do. But I do believe that we are our own worst critics! I hope I dont wear everyone out with showing off these quarters or any other coins I may cut. Just want to share how they look! thanks for viewing


----------



## D.Oliver (Sep 12, 2011)

seamus7227 said:


> babyblues said:
> 
> 
> > Seamus, have you considered making pewter castings of your Tru-Quarters after you're done scrolling them? You can make silicone molds to cast the pewter. I know you can use rubber because people have been using vulcanized rubber to cast lead figurines for decades. Pewter would be soft enough to bend around the pen tube and you'd be able to replicate without destroying more quarters.
> ...


 
I agree that you need to use real coins, just like bullet pens should be made from real casings and bullets.  Of course, with the tear you're on with these quarters, there's probably a student out there doing their PhD Finance thesis on how Seamus is single handedly affecting US currency!:biggrin:


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 12, 2011)

D.Oliver;1281787 Of course said:
			
		

> how Seamus is single handedly affecting US currency[/COLOR]!:biggrin:


 
Probably right! This should make the value of these states quarters go up, being that I am dropping the amount that are considered usable:biggrin:, just kidding though, I know that wouldn't change anything. This past weekend I had the opportunity to cut out a few dollar coins, but cant show them until after "some contest" is over:biggrin:, a select few have gotten personal sneek peeks


----------



## D.Oliver (Sep 12, 2011)

I would have went with the South Dakota coin over the dollar coins. Dollar coins only have one president on them. SD quarters have 4!:biggrin:


----------



## glycerine (Sep 12, 2011)

babyblues said:


> Seamus, have you considered making pewter castings of your Tru-Quarters after you're done scrolling them? You can make silicone molds to cast the pewter. I know you can use rubber because people have been using vulcanized rubber to cast lead figurines for decades. Pewter would be soft enough to bend around the pen tube and you'd be able to replicate without destroying more quarters.


 
I believe he would end up in a federal penitentiary...


----------



## Woodlvr (Sep 12, 2011)

Derek I am happy to see that you are NOT prejudiced:tongue::wink: That coin does look great. I bet that a dollar coin blank would be great looking also, cannot wait to get a peek at one.


----------



## lorbay (Sep 12, 2011)

Seamus, how thick are these again?? and do you get the thickness before you scroll saw??? Sweet BTW

Lin.


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 12, 2011)

very thin!

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## babyblues (Sep 12, 2011)

glycerine said:


> babyblues said:
> 
> 
> > Seamus, have you considered making pewter castings of your Tru-Quarters after you're done scrolling them? You can make silicone molds to cast the pewter. I know you can use rubber because people have been using vulcanized rubber to cast lead figurines for decades. Pewter would be soft enough to bend around the pen tube and you'd be able to replicate without destroying more quarters.
> ...



Not necessarily. Read the copyright laws relating to replicas of US coins.


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 12, 2011)

I can't see that it would matter if I duplicated them, with as much of the coin is cut out, would it really make a difference.  But, with that said, I will never replicate the coins I use with fake coins, its just not the same to me.

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## glycerine (Sep 12, 2011)

seamus7227 said:


> I can't see that it would matter if I duplicated them, with as much of the coin is cut out, would it really make a difference. But, with that said, I will never replicate the coins I use with fake coins, its just not the same to me.
> 
> Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


 
Well at first I thought that it would be the same as reproducing any work of art.  I assumed that someone owns the "design" on those quarters.  I could be wrong though because as babyblues pointed out, it looks like the law is pretty slack about replicating coins.  I always thought that was couterfeiting, but it looks like the government is ok with it as long as you clearly mark it with "copy".


----------



## thewishman (Sep 12, 2011)

seamus7227 said:


> [
> I hope I dont wear everyone out with showing off these quarters or any other coins I may cut. Just want to share how they look! thanks for viewing



Seamus, you'll be able to tell when people don't want to see any more of your quarters - your "views" will drop. You have 188 views on this one, in a less visited forum, in less than 24 hours. We haven't even made it to the prime evening viewing time.

Keep 'em coming! I love to see them!

Check in later tonight and see how many views there are at the 24 hour mark. You'll see that a lot of us want to see more.


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 12, 2011)

thewishman said:


> Keep 'em coming! I love to see them!
> 
> You'll see that a lot of us want to see more.




thanks!:biggrin:


----------



## jaeger (Sep 13, 2011)

Very nice work! 
You must be totally confident in you clear casting. One air bubble and the whole coin is toast.
I'd like to see this one cast when you have it ready. I think it would be cool with the state colors, should give it kind of a retro look.


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 13, 2011)

jaeger said:


> Very nice work!
> You must be totally confident in you clear casting. One air bubble and the whole coin is toast.
> I'd like to see this one cast when you have it ready. I think it would be cool with the state colors, should give it kind of a retro look.


 
Thanks

I have my days:frown: when things dont go well, typically when i rush into casting. But otherwise, it has taken quite some time to figure out the best way to cast these coins. You are right about one little air bubble, they stand out like sore thumbs, hours of work down the drain, so it only behooves me to take my time and do it right the first time! 

I believe D.Oliver has first dibs on this quarter so hopefully when he gets it turned down, he will take pics and post.


----------



## D.Oliver (Sep 13, 2011)

jaeger said:


> I think it would be cool with the state colors, should give it kind of a retro look.


 
You Sir, have exquisite taste!


----------



## wizard (Sep 13, 2011)

Beautiful job Seamus!!!! You must have the steady hands of a surgeon and eyes like an eagle to get that precise. You never cease to amaze! Thanks for showing... and the preview:wink:. Doc


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 13, 2011)

wizard said:


> Beautiful job Seamus!!!! You must have the steady hands of a surgeon and eyes like an eagle to get that precise. You never cease to amaze! Thanks for showing... and the preview:wink:. Doc



I wouldnt go that far Doc! I do have the help of a magnifying lens headset
Do surgeons use those:tongue: thanks to all for the compliments!


----------



## thewishman (Sep 13, 2011)

seamus7227 said:


> I wouldnt go that far Doc! I do have the help of a magnifying lens headset
> Do surgeons use those:tongue:



They absolutely do. Probably stronger magnification than yours, too.


----------



## mtassie (Sep 13, 2011)

All I can say is its a masterpeice


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 13, 2011)

thewishman said:


> They absolutely do. Probably stronger magnification than yours, too.



I need to look into where to buy those, that would probably make a huge difference!



mtassie said:


> All I can say is its a masterpeice



thank you


----------



## seamus7227 (Oct 11, 2011)

Well, here is the finished blank! I still need to barrel trim the lower barrel before shipping but otherwise its complete



Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## D.Oliver (Oct 11, 2011)

Congratulations Seamus, you have now reached the pinnacle of pen blank craftsmanship.  Make sure and document this; you may never reach this level of craftsmanship and beauty again. (Disclaimer: The author of this comment may be slightly bias, however it's so slight that without this disclaimer you probably wouldn't have noticed.)


----------



## Papa mark (Oct 11, 2011)

Seamus, you continue to amaze us all with the talent that you have. I can only imagine what the finished pen will look like. Can't wait to see it.

Great job.


----------



## jaeger (Oct 11, 2011)

Dibs on the next one!

TO COOL!!!


----------



## D.Oliver (Nov 2, 2011)

*Finsished*


----------

